#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-28
<tsimonq2> I just had a discussion with slangasek (vorlon) in #ubuntu-release earlier. He objects from a Release Team standpoint to me doing a Qt transition past when Final Freeze sets in, but it might be appropriate for an SRU.
<tsimonq2> Looking at the logs from the Qt Release Team meeting, it looks like we'll barely miss that deadline.
<tsimonq2> So what'll probably happen is preparation of 5.9.5 in Bileto and filing of SRU docs following that. We/I can then discuss with the SRU Team (and the Technical Board if necessary) if there are any concerns.
<tsimonq2> I do certainly believe that we should be able to ship 5.9 LTS updates throughout the cycle of the LTS, because from here on out, it's binary-compatible (therefore no ABI breaks) and iirc upstream is in "strict" mode so only fixes that would usually be eligible for an SRU will go in.
<tsimonq2> Of course, it'll require a manual review, but it shouldn't be horrible to do.
<tsimonq2> Once the initial review is done, if the SRU is approved, it should make further updates fairly painless.
<tsimonq2> Of course there's about a week before any of this is actionable, so if anybody has any thoughts on the matter, please do speak up. :)
<lisandro> tsimonq2: binary compatible for stuff not using private headers
<lisandro> yes, kde stuff might break
<lisandro> it has happened before
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<lisandro> even in patch releases
<tsimonq2> OK.
<lisandro> but normally if qtbase and qtdeclarative don't break symbols you are mostly ok
<tsimonq2> Right. But I'm willing to bet we'll be fine. :)
<tsimonq2> I guess we'll have to see.
<lisandro> you will still need to rebuild packages using -private-abi, because you really want to bump it to keep coherence between submodules
<tsimonq2> But the amount of packages is likely trivial, yes?
<lisandro> for ubuntu, I don't know
<lisandro> for Debian: https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/qtbase-abi-5-10-0.html
<lisandro> and https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/qtdeclarative-abi-5-10-1.html which is motly the same thing
<tsimonq2> OK
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-29
<lubot2> Gertaa7oC was added by: Gertaa7oC
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Gertaa7oC, Welcome!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-30
<lubot2> Alvera4956B was added by: Alvera4956B
<lubot2> jenivievabubmasik was added by: jenivievabubmasik
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<datajerkR4QLOA> .-.            .-.
<datajerkR4QLOA> /   \          /   \
<datajerkR4QLOA> |   _ \        / _   |
<datajerkR4QLOA> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<datajerkR4QLOA> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<datajerkR4QLOA> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<datajerkR4QLOA> './ _    _ \.'
<datajerkR4QLOA> .'  a __ a  '.
<datajerkR4QLOA> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<datajerkR4QLOA> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<datajerkR4QLOA> .--'\   '-'  '-'    /'--.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5)
<tsimonq2> Oh hey, it works. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.4-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5)
<lubot2> Elnaa3gn0 was added by: Elnaa3gn0
<lubot2> IrazavStasova was added by: IrazavStasova
<lubot2> <Lazy B> @tsimonq2, Maybe they're bots? This group is public, so you know
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Lazy B, Dunno. :)
<lubot2> Марина Иванова was added by: Марина Иванова
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-01
<lubot2> DoralynneOeONG was added by: DoralynneOeONG
<lubot2>  was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot2>  was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot2>  was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot2>  was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot2>  was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> There, all the deleted accounts are gone...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Lazy You were right
<lubot2> <Lazy B> :D
<lubot2> LatvinaKniazeva was added by: LatvinaKniazeva
<lubot2> AlenchikzavTropareva was added by: AlenchikzavTropareva
